
Takeaways from the Leaked Files on China’s Mass Detention of Muslims - vincvinc
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/16/world/asia/china-muslims-detention.html
======
wbraun
I don't understand why the BDS movement against Israel gets so much attention
when stuff like this, or worse, regularly occurs in China. I have been making
an effort to reduce what I buy from China recently, which is difficult in
electrical engineering. I hope others consider the same. We need a BDS
(Mainland) China movement.

~~~
deogeo
Does it get a lot of attention? In any case, the government policy is pretty
much the reverse - China is getting (in my opinion long overdue) tariffs and
sanctions, while Israel is getting (probably 1st Amendment infringing)
protections against the BDS movement:
[https://theintercept.com/2018/12/17/israel-texas-anti-bds-
la...](https://theintercept.com/2018/12/17/israel-texas-anti-bds-law/)

